# parking light w/halo's



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
After reading some online documentation it became aware to me that it is possible to connect the halo portion of halo projectors to your parking lights. I know how to do this, but is it a custom job? As in do you have to splice wires to get that to work?
Or, do the projector housings come with a separate feed for the LED's which make up the halo, to connect to the parking lamp feed on the turn signalls?

Seth


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

The halo's come with wire leads for splicing. Positive and ground. The parking lamp has 3 wires. 2 power and one ground. one is hooked up to the lighting and the other is for the turn signal. You just have to splice 2 wires.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Damn that looks nice, if I wasn't doing a r32 headlight conversion I would do the projectors.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i think i've seen that car around, anyway, so the halos only go on the highbeams, did anybody come up with something for both?? it would be cool for both and with some roundish looking corner lamps, similar to the '01 and up 5 series.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I want to change to the Halos but evbery good thing I hear a bad so I dunno if they would be worth the trouble....

I like the idea of having them on with my parking lights though-thats how i would do them..

The only thing that bothers me is our corners. Our headlights can look so bright and blue but our corners dont even come close. It really bothers me


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well u can get the crystal clear corners and like take out the orange part by using a heat gun and using the regular hyperwhite signals


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i use polarg g-35's with the mirror tint lens, they can come as close, but with the defining line from the headlight....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Im in the middle of wiring the halo's right now an im a little lost the bottom of the main head light has a red and a white wire comig out of it im guessing this is for the halo right?? I took off my corners and the plugs and im seeing 3 wires from the corner black, green, and white?? Can someone please give me some details on where do I spice and ground what?? Thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
THe corner harness ahs three plugs as you see. THe middle one is ground. The outer ones are parking lamp, and signal (blinker) relay. Depending on which side of the car the wires will do different things. Look at a haynes for which color does which function (parking lamp, or blinker flash)

Seth


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

Know where I can look it up?? Or anyone who's done it please let me know..detailed if you can the white wire (halo) sliced into what corner wire and the red wire (halo)in to what wire.


----------

